# Pelleas et Melissande



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Any good recordings that are inexpensive to recommend?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Any good recordings that are inexpensive to recommend?


https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7982859--debussy-pelleas-et-melisande


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7982859--debussy-pelleas-et-melisande


This first Ansermet set is a great recording. The only problem is that it's monaural.

You might want to spend a bit more for this one:


----------



## Byron (Mar 11, 2017)

There have been a few threads on this forum in the not too distant past that have given a pretty good overview of some of the best recordings.

Debussy - Pelleas et Melisande

The 1952 Ansermet performance recommended by Pugg is about as good of a performance as you can find for the price if you are looking for physical media and don't mind mono sound. If you are open to purchasing digital media, there are a few other good options, most notably the Désormière from Pristine classical. But again that is an older recording. Are you looking for a recording in modern stereo sound?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I would also recommend checking out the above post.

Of modern recordings, I like the controversial Karajan set, but can accept that it won't be to everyone's taste. I also have the Boulez on CD, but find it cold and unatmospheric.

If you don't mind older recordings, then Desormière, Inghelbrecht or Cluytens.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Tsaraslondon said:


> If you don't mind older recordings, then Desormière, Inghelbrecht or Cluytens.


Both the Ingelbrecht and Cluytens recordings are on Testament, and both are currently available online at Berkshire Record Outlet.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Can anyone find sample clips to the Karajan that features Frederica Von Stade? I can find samples nowhere. I really like Flicka but I’d like SOME inkling of what to expect before I buy


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Sonata said:


> Can anyone find sample clips to the Karajan that features Frederica Von Stade? I can find samples nowhere. I really like Flicka but I'd like SOME inkling of what to expect before I buy


I love it


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

DavidA said:


> I love it


 Thank you very much David!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I need to revisit this opera this weekend!


----------

